# Late Late Show 21.11.08 Prizewinner did not want Toy Show part of prize.



## Ron Burgundy

So a night off and decided to watch some of the late late. Anyway did anyone hear the woman who won the shopping trip and toy show tickets. Personality of a wet blanket, acted like the phone call was the last thing she wanted and when he asked who she was bringing to the toy shop she said she wasn't interested in the tickets

I loved hearing the boos from the audience, she said yes to the 10K fairly quickly and then couldn't get off the phone quick enough !!


----------



## z105

*Re: Tonight's late late show*

Hey, me ma is not that bad !


----------



## lou2

*Re: Tonight's late late show*

She sounded like a right pain. I'm glad the audience booed her. Why did she even bother entering the competition if she didn't want to take the call. I thought she made a show of herself. I loved the way Pat ripped up the tickets! I don't think she should get the 10 grand...she didn't sound like she needed it anyway!


----------



## boris

*Re: Tonight's late late show*

Personally speaking I would hold both the €10k and the tickets in the same regard as how many can ever go to the Toy Show.  It is like a National institution now.  Even Pat with all of his years of experience was taken aback.


----------



## MrMan

*Re: Tonight's late late show*



boris said:


> Personally speaking I would hold both the €10k and the tickets in the same regard as how many can ever go to the Toy Show.  It is like a National institution now.  Even Pat with all of his years of experience was taken aback.




Depends on your perspective, she could be a frail 90 year old woman with no family, she did say raffle them off to the audience, but Pat had already had his tantrum by then.


----------



## Vanilla

*Re: Tonight's late late show*

I personally thought the Satanic Sluts were a new high for the show.They've got some future ahead of them.


----------



## Purple

*Re: Tonight's late late show*



Vanilla said:


> I personally thought the Satanic Sluts were a new high for the show.They've got some future ahead of them.



I just Googled the Satanic Sluts... I’m sort I missed the show now...


----------



## becky

*Re: Tonight's late late show*



MrMan said:


> Depends on your perspective, she could be a frail 90 year old woman with no family, she did say raffle them off to the audience, but Pat had already had his tantrum by then.


 
It seem she is in her late 30's and has no children.  

I for one agree with her - I cannot think of anything worse than sitting watching tangoed children singing and dancing.   

That said I would have kept it to myself and told them nearer the time that I didn't want the tickets - just the 10K thanks.


----------



## ubiquitous

*Re: Tonight's late late show*



MrMan said:


> Depends on your perspective, she could be a frail 90 year old woman with no family, she did say raffle them off to the audience, but Pat had already had his tantrum by then.



You never can tell. 5 or 6 years ago, a B&B lady in my own neck of the woods refused to take a booking from a couple on the basis that they weren't married. The couple felt (quite rightfully) aggrieved and told their story to one of the Sunday tabloids, who splashed the story in "shock horror" terms all over their front page. What the paper didn't mention was that the lady was a widow in her 70s whose only reason for continuing in business was to provide for her adult son who suffered from a significant mental handicap. A few months after the newspaper had their story, she closed her doors...


----------



## ninsaga

*Re: Tonight's late late show*



becky said:


> ........
> 
> I for one agree with her - I cannot think of anything worse than sitting watching tangoed children singing and dancing.



Bah Humbug!


----------



## FredBloggs

*Re: Tonight's late late show*

But the question remains why did she enter the competition?  No one forced her to.  By all means take the €10K and not the tickets  - but appear happy to have won.


----------



## MrMan

*Re: Tonight's late late show*



FredBloggs said:


> But the question remains why did she enter the competition?  No one forced her to.  By all means take the €10K and not the tickets  - but appear happy to have won.



I would imagine it was the 10k that she entered for, I think she was timid rather than rude and had she been let speak after her 'I'm not particularly interested' it would have turned out differently I think.


----------



## Lauren

*Re: Tonight's late late show*



Vanilla said:


> I personally thought the Satanic Sluts were a new high for the show.They've got some future ahead of them.


 

They were appalling beyond belief. I was embarrassed for the national broadcaster watching them...The audience response was muted to say the least...I wonder how much they were paid for their appearance....


----------



## Teabag

*Re: Tonight's late late show*



Purple said:


> I just Googled the Satanic Sluts...



I hope your partner or employer does not monitor internet usage !


----------



## Purple

*Re: Tonight's late late show*



Teabag said:


> I hope your partner or employer does not monitor internet usage !


I work in a brothel so it's no big deal.


----------



## ubiquitous

*Re: Tonight's late late show*

My wife kicked me out when I googled "Pat Kenny"


----------



## Cheeus

*Re: Tonight's late late show*

Ha, ha, purple, you're hilarious!

I actually felt very sorry for the woman and I thought Pat tearing up the tickets and audience booing was awful. There's no predicting how anyone would react speaking on live television, she was probably a bit in shock and nervous.

The toy show was CRAP last year, no innovative toys, no nifty educational toys, books were awful, not enough Irish toys showcased. It was just plastic trashy advertising. Awful. I'd certainly take the 10k and run.

Regardless of how she reacted, she didn't deserve to be slagged off by the host, have tickets ripped up like that and be booed by the whole audience. I think RTE should apologise to her.

I do think it's mad though that hardly anyone winning the audience prizes manages a thank you. Nerves I guess.


----------



## Purple

*Re: Tonight's late late show*



ubiquitous said:


> My wife kicked me out when I googled "Pat Kenny"


go on, admit it; you googles "pat+kenny+naked"


----------



## shootingstar

*Re: Tonight's late late show*

it was on the local 96fm this morning. I was amazed by peoples reactions.

Look, no-one & i mean NO ONE knows exactly what goes on behind close doors. That lady could have been in the middle of hearing some terrible news. She may well have a sick relative. You just dont know. People react differently to certain things, but my god, what a judgemental bunch of whiners


----------



## paddyjnr

*Re: Tonight's late late show*



shootingstar said:


> it was on the local 96fm this morning. I was amazed by peoples reactions.
> 
> Look, no-one & i mean NO ONE knows exactly what goes on behind close doors. That lady could have been in the middle of hearing some terrible news. She may well have a sick relative. You just dont know. People react differently to certain things, but my god, what a judgemental bunch of whiners


 Well said, I totally aggree!!


----------



## Cheeus

*Re: Tonight's late late show*

Anyone remember the show years ago when Gay Byrne slagged a woman for not being more excited. Turned out poor woman's daughter had been killed since the daughter has sent in the postal entry. Gaybo was understandably lost for words. Brendan Kennelly cut in and sympathized with a poem.

Another example of why the host should remain pleasant. Difficult I know, Pat's only human, or is he!?


----------



## ninsaga

*Re: Tonight's late late show*



shootingstar said:


> it was on the local 96fm this morning. I was amazed by peoples reactions.
> 
> Look, no-one & i mean NO ONE knows exactly what goes on behind close doors. That lady could have been in the middle of hearing some terrible news. She may well have a sick relative. You just dont know. People react differently to certain things, but my god, what a judgemental bunch of whiners



.......obviously not bad enough news to avoid entering the competition though!


----------



## becky

*Re: Tonight's late late show*



ninsaga said:


> Bah Humbug!


 
Possibly but if Pat said "_no you have to go to the Toyshow to get the 10K"_ then of course I'd force myself to sit through it.


----------



## Cheeus

*Re: Tonight's late late show*



ninsaga said:


> .......obviously not bad enough news to avoid entering the competition though!


 
I disagree, lots of bad news has financial implications. Could be the very reason a person enters a competition to win 10k.


----------



## Abbica

*Re: Tonight's late late show*

Oh for gods sake, she was probably just a bitter woman with no tact. All this bad news rubbish...she was rude, not Pat Kenny.


----------



## Cheeus

*Re: Tonight's late late show*



Abbica said:


> ...she was rude, not Pat Kenny.


 
She wasn't rude. She just didn't want to go to the toy show. Big deal. Give the woman a break, she was leaving the tickets for someone else.


----------



## Ron Burgundy

*Re: Tonight's late late show*



shootingstar said:


> it was on the local 96fm this morning. I was amazed by peoples reactions.
> 
> Look, no-one & i mean NO ONE knows exactly what goes on behind close doors. That lady could have been in the middle of hearing some terrible news. She may well have a sick relative. You just dont know. People react differently to certain things, but my god, what a judgemental bunch of whiners


 
If you get terrible news to you have the late late on tv ??? Pat said he could hear himself in the back ground. If you have a sick relative why enter the competiton in which you know a phone call after 11 at night is involved.


----------



## Cheeus

*Re: Tonight's late late show*



Ron Burgundy said:


> If you get terrible news to you have the late late on tv ??? Pat said he could hear himself in the back ground. If you have a sick relative why enter the competiton in which you know a phone call after 11 at night is involved.


 
That doesn't make sense, people who are bereaved, sick, in financial distress wouldn't be watching telly? It might be all they're doing.

If you have a sick relative you might be sitting up with them, why not take a call?

This is all speculation and most likely totally off the mark. 

Point is you should expect not to be slagged off on national television by a show's host. She was only entering a competition and now she's sitting probably very upset about all the giving out about her. Give her a break!


----------



## ontour

*Re: Tonight's late late show*

She was 'well spoken', from which people derive that she doesn't need the money.  With a different accent she would not have got half the abuse.  

Her tone may have given the impression that she was ungrateful but the facts are that she offered the tickets for raffle or auction.  Pat should have asked her if he could keep the trip to Dublin to give to charity and just send her the money.  I think she would have agreed to that.


----------



## indebtedgal

*Re: Tonight's late late show*

did anyone think the 2 kids that were on from that new movie kisses were a bit mad!!


----------



## lou2

*Re: Tonight's late late show*

I don't think it's the fact that she was 'well spoken' that annoyed people...it was the absolutely rude and dismissive way that she said 'oh i'm not particularly interested' when asked who she was bringing to the toy show. At the very least, she could have said a pleasant thank you (not too difficult to muster up I think?) and then behind the scenes arrange to raffle the tickets. To me, it was the height of rudeness...She got something she didn't want but....she entered for the prize. And all this speculation that something bad may have happened to her is just ridiculous. She was rude, rude, rude...that's it.


----------



## Guest116

*Re: Tonight's late late show*

Yep, certainly sounded rude to me.


----------



## MrMan

*Re: Tonight's late late show*



lou2 said:


> I don't think it's the fact that she was 'well spoken' that annoyed people...it was the absolutely rude and dismissive way that she said 'oh i'm not particularly interested' when asked who she was bringing to the toy show. At the very least, she could have said a pleasant thank you (not too difficult to muster up I think?) and then behind the scenes arrange to raffle the tickets. To me, it was the height of rudeness...She got something she didn't want but....she entered for the prize. And all this speculation that something bad may have happened to her is just ridiculous. She was rude, rude, rude...that's it.




Lots of things sound rude when not heard in their entirety.


----------



## lou2

*Re: Tonight's late late show*

And lost of things are rude when they are rude.


----------



## DeeFox

*Re: Tonight's late late show*

I watched the clip on youtube and think there was a pair of them in it.  Her tone was very dismissive - although I appreciate she may have been nervous and she is probably kicking herself now that she didn't grandly announce they could be given to charity.  Pat was far too quick to tear up the tickets - there was no need for that.


----------



## Caveat

*Re: Tonight's late late show*



MrMan said:


> Lots of things sound rude when not heard in their entirety.


 
Yeah, like "MrMan, you are nothing but a little ..."


----------



## LDFerguson

*Re: Tonight's late late show*



Caveat said:


> Yeah, like "MrMan, you are nothing but a little ..."


 

"...treasure?"


----------



## LDFerguson

*Re: Tonight's late late show*

Here's the clip on You Tube...and here's what might have been going on.


----------



## MandaC

*Re: Tonight's late late show*



LDFerguson said:


> Here's the clip on You Tube...and here's what might have been going on.



Brilliant!

Apparently there were a lot of complaints about the Satanic Sluts.

Now that has to be the biggest load of rubbish ever put on a tv.  Four eejits with no sense of timing in cheap and nasty Ann Summers outfits dancing around someone wrapped up in a roll of gold foil.  It was cringeworthy. Does anyone know what it was actually supposed to be.


----------



## Murt10

Personally, I would also have no interest in going to the toy show. I was at it once and it didn't do anything for me. I certainly never watch it now (nor the Late Late Show either). It was okay when "there's one for everyone in the audience" but that is no longer the case. 

Imagine the shock the poor woman must have got, at home, relaxing and the next thing to hear Pat Kenny on the other end of the line, and she realising that she was talking in front of 1/2 a million people. She probably said the first thing that came into her head. Had she time to think she would no doubt have thought of some one or some cause to give them to.

I think Kennys behavious was despicable and very unprofessional and sends him further down in my opinion (if that is possible). 

Maybe the woman, with some justification,  thought the high and mighty Kenny was going to try and claim squatters right on her back garden or something while she was up in Dublin.


Murt


----------



## june

I have just listened to the clip on youtube.
It does seem that she said "you can raffle them" just as Pat was about to tear the tickets up. 

While her answer was an unexpected one, I was very surprised at the unprofessional behaviour by Pat. He could just as easily have said "well maybe you can give them to someone you know".
I thought he let himself down.


----------



## PM1234

Just watched the clip on you tube and there was only one rude person speaking and that was Pat Kenny! The lady said 'no thank you, you can raffle them'. Did it ever occur to him that the lady didn't have children in her life. She was perfectly entitled to say what she said. Tearing up the tickets in a public display of a mini tantrum was totally unprofessional. I hope he apologises to her but of course that will never happen.


----------



## z106

PM1234 said:


> Just watched the clip on you tube and there was only one rude person speaking and that was Pat Kenny! The lady said 'no thank you, you can raffle them'. Did it ever occur to him that the lady didn't have children in her life. She was perfectly entitled to say what she said. Tearing up the tickets in a public display of a mini tantrum was totally unprofessional. I hope he apologises to her but of course that will never happen.


 
Just saw it on youtube myself.

Pat kenny handled it very well in my book. Good follow up story also about the BMW by him to deliver on the spot.

Yes - she did say you can raffle them.
But it was clearly an afterthought after a long pause of bewilderment by pat.

Les face it - she handled it terribly.

Irrespective of what her own personal circumstances are if she had any sense she would have just pretended she was delighted and then turned down the tickets later in the week privately if she didn't want to go.


----------



## PM1234

Will have to agree to disagree.  Pat is supposedly a professional tv presenter. Its up to him to deal with these situations and tearing up tickets in a tantrum is not professional by any standards.


----------



## z106

PM1234 said:


> Will have to agree to disagree. Pat is supposedly a professional tv presenter. Its up to him to deal with these situations and tearing up tickets in a tantrum is not professional by any standards.


 
The guy regularly gets criticised for being too wooden.

Then when he acts like on instinct he also gets criticised !!

Looks like it's damned if you do and damned if you don't !

Your one was plain rude - simple as that.

And pat let her know about it in a good clever way.

Well done pat !

Apparently she came out in yesterdays tribune and called pat 'ungracious'.

Like - what a case of kettle calling the pot black.


----------



## Complainer

qwertyuiop said:


> Just saw it on youtube myself.
> Irrespective of what her own personal circumstances are if she had any sense she would have just pretended she was delighted and then turned down the tickets later in the week privately if she didn't want to go.


Is a little bit of honesty such a terrible thing?


----------



## Bubbly Scot

It seemed to me he tore up the tickets more for dramatic impact than temper tantrum. He did look a bit thrown but I didn't see it as a temper tantrum, just someone trying to make the best of an unexpected situation.
Didn't like her response when he said "we'll pick you up, bring you to Dublin but NOT to the Toy show" and she replied "yes, thank you" or something similar.

I'd love tickets to the Toy Show but like the lady in the BMW story, I never win.......would help if I entered though, eh?


----------



## shootingstar

Shes currently on 96fm as i type. 

lovely woman IMO.


----------



## demoivre

*Re: Tonight's late late show*



Cheeus said:


> Anyone remember the show years ago when Gay Byrne slagged a woman for not being more excited. Turned out poor woman's daughter had been killed since the daughter has sent in the postal entry. Gaybo was understandably lost for words.



Yeah I remember that. Byrne made a complete ass of himself which, in fairness, was an inborn and natural propensity of his. As I recall he was regularly snide with people who weren't jumping up and down with delight at being phoned by His Highness. Kenny, Ross, Ryan et al are the same imo - totally up their own derrieres. Kenny handled the situation appallingly - he's supposed to be the pro and should have erred on the cautious side  when dealing with the prize winner, unlike that buffoon Gay Byrne when he rang the woman whose daughter had died.


----------



## ubiquitous

qwertyuiop said:


> The guy regularly gets criticised for being too wooden.
> 
> Then when he acts like on instinct he also gets criticised !!
> 
> Looks like it's damned if you do and damned if you don't !



Kenny is wooden precisely because he is incapable of acting on instinct. When he needs to act on instinct, he regularly makes a bags of it.


----------



## MrMan

*Re: Tonight's late late show*



Caveat said:


> Yeah, like "MrMan, you are nothing but a little ..."




Exactly you big .............


----------



## DeeFox

I wonder would there be any scope for a wicked panto style character on the Toy show this year?  Perhaps this lady, in a show of sportsmanship, would like to take the opportunity to apologise to the nation for her rudeness via such a role...!


----------



## shootingstar

DeeFox said:


> I wonder would there be any scope for a wicked panto style character on the Toy show this year?  Perhaps this lady, in a show of sportsmanship, would like to take the opportunity to apologise to the nation for her rudeness via such a role...!



apologise for what? for not accepting a prize that she won? for offering to raffle it on national television? for accepting the alternative of €10k in vouchers? for being honest when saying she would have much interest in going to the late late toy show?

Are you serious?


----------



## MrMan

I don't think she was.


----------



## DeeFox

shootingstar said:


> apologise for what? for not accepting a prize that she won? for offering to raffle it on national television? for accepting the alternative of €10k in vouchers? for being honest when saying she would have much interest in going to the late late toy show?
> 
> Are you serious?


 
No, I wasn't being serious.


----------



## Ciaraella

I can't believe people are defending this woman! Perhaps she didn't intend to be rude but she was definitley tactless! She should have done what anyone does when receiving an unwanted gift, say 'oh that's lovely thanks so much' and worry about getting rid of them later! I'm sure the local school would have loved to have them to raffle off! And to say she was in shock at the phonecall is a bit much, if you enter the competition and are watching the show you shoud be able to handle a couple of sentences where all you're really required to say is 'hello pat thanks very much'! I'm not a fan of Pat Kenny but I have to say i think he reacted brilliantly.


----------



## Vanilla

shootingstar said:


> Shes currently on 96fm as i type.
> 
> lovely woman IMO.


 
What did she say?


----------



## Ron Burgundy

Vanilla said:


> What did she say?


 
Not much


----------



## shootingstar

She very calmly explained her actions. She said she didnt want the tickets and she wasn`t 100% sure what competition she was entering only that there was an alternative prize of €10K in vouchers to spend in Dublin. She said she`d have very little interest in sitting through the toy show and offered Pat to raffle them off. She accepted the vouchers only when pat offered them. She didnt ask for them. She was a bit offended that pat ripped the tickets up on live tv but she didnt say too much about it

She`s a well spoken woman and very quiet. She spoke exactly the same as she did on the late late so it was not her "bad or snobbery" attitute. Its just geniunely how she speaks. She mentioned that she enjoyes watching the late late however shes more into quiet reading. She also states that her 87 year old mother would be escorting her to Dublin fri and is assured that her mother also would not enjoy sitting through the late late toy show. 

Honestly people, if ye all heard her this morning on the radio ye`d back off. She was a lovely well spoken kind lady, I`d say possibly late 50`s... She meant no offence and shes not a confrontation woman IMO. 

Aww give her a break for Gawd`s sake loike!!!


----------



## shootingstar

DeeFox said:


> No, I wasn't being serious.



DeeFox I apologise to you my dear  I take my post back


----------



## z105

Does someone form the Late late Show production team not call the winner IN ADVANCE of the live call, they always seem to get the correct person rather than husband, wife child etc and hand over the phone....? I imagine they would get the measure of the person in advance, imagine they were inebriated for example talking live to Pat - it could go any way !


----------



## Ron Burgundy

Havealaugh said:


> Does someone form the Late late Show production team not call the winner IN ADVANCE of the live call, *they always seem to get the correct person rather than husband, wife child etc* and hand over the phone....? I imagine they would get the measure of the person in advance, imagine they were inebriated for example talking live to Pat - it could go any way !


 
When Gerry Ryan presented the show he got the husband of the person he wanted ( amaazing i've only watch it twice in about 5 years and saw that)


----------



## Megan

Pat Kenny auctioned those tickets this morning on his radio show. Somebody from Donegal paid €1,500.00 for them. The money is going to one of the Childrens' Hospitals.


----------



## z105

> When Gerry Ryan presented the show he got the husband of the person he wanted ( amaazing i've only watch it twice in about 5 years and saw that)



That is amazing actually as I watch it regularly (cough) enough and have yet to see a.n. other person pick up the phone other than the winner - drat !


----------



## mathepac

MandaC said:


> ... Does anyone know what it was actually supposed to be.


Yeah I think it was meant to be 


MandaC said:


> ... Four eejits with no sense of timing in cheap and nasty Ann Summers outfits dancing around someone wrapped up in a roll of gold foil...


and


MandaC said:


> ...   cringeworthy...


I can't think of anything less appropriate for a family entertainment tv show, but with Kenny on, anything is possible.


----------



## The_Banker

The Peoples Republic of Cork have written a stout defence of the woman in question.
The article was written tongue firmly in cheek but I think the defence is good.

*Late Late Show Slur on Cork Woman
Danny Elbow*
RTE presenter Pat Kenny has officially lost the run of himself. Berating a Cork caller live on air for appearing not to be grateful for the competition prize she had just won was irresponsible and unfitting for a presenter in command of a show that claims to draw the biggest television audience on the island. 
For those of you who didn't see the Late Late or the youtube clip now circulating online, Kenny called a competition winner live on air without naming her - simply informing us that it was an 021 number. He informed the woman that she had won ten thousand euro in shopping vouchers, a weekend in Dublin and two tickets to the Late Late Toy Show. 
The woman, clearly nervous and possibly frozen still by the fact that everything she said was being beamed into homes around the country, did not give Kenny the ego-massaging whooping and shouting that he so clearly desired. 
"If they tortured her they couldn't get anymore out of this woman", Pat snorted with guest Charlie Bird sniggering in unison. 
Having insulted her on national television Kenny then asked her who she would be bringing to the Late Late Toy Show. She quietly replied that she wouldn't be interested in attending but that he could raffle them instead. 
Clearly shocked at such a public and unedited dissing of his show, The Plank, then lost the rag. Taking the "precious" tickets from his inside jacket pocket he ceremoniously tore them to shreds and tossed them childishly on the table. 
The sulking soliloquy which followed claimed unfathomable ungratefulness. To be clear to those who have not seen the footage at no point did the woman use threatening or abusive language, she didn't say anything negative about the show, about Pat himself, about his large pay packet or why most guests on the show seem to be RTE staff. 
She simply told Pat that she wouldn't be interested in attending his Late Late Toy Show. She was cordial, polite and said thanks several times but this was drowned out by Pat's incredulous and all too hasty offence. 
One spin is that the winner was ungrateful. Another equally valid one is that she couldn't attend the Toy Show for personal reasons that she didn't want to reveal - her undeniable right. You could easily argue that the woman took offence to Kenny's remark about "torturing her" and decided not stick it to him where it hurt. Dowtcha girl. 
Pat and those who rushed to pour judgement on this unsuspecting Cork woman made an unsubstantiated inference that she should have been jumping up and down at having received this prize. 
Was there any consideration that the woman might have been having a bad day, perhaps be suffering from an illness, or maybe be worried about a sick relative? Or simply that she was not in a position to scream with joy down the phone? Just because she spoke with a calm and collected tone doesn't automatically imply that the woman wasn't delighted to have bagged the cash. 
There are tens of thousands of possibilities to why the woman was tight lipped and didn't want to attend the (often bland) toy show. It's outrageous that Pat naturally chose the worst possibility. Who would blame a Corkonian for not being enthusiastic about visiting Dublin?
Does Pat arrogantly assume that anyone he rings should be media savvy and lavish him with articulate compliments befitting of RTE's in-house PR department? If he decides to call somebody on air who has not been vetted by a producer then he runs "the risk" of an ordinary joe soap simply telling it like it is. 
Instead Kenny chose to sneer and mock the Cork woman of whose affairs he knows nothing. The only things he knew about her were her name, address and phone number
To add to the inconsiderate and blinkered attitude at the Dublin station, the presenter began his Monday morning radio slot with a preposterous five minute rant about Friday night's winner's ingratitude farcically portraying himself as the victim. Astoundingly he claimed the tickets to the Toy Show were off more value than All-Ireland final and Munster Vs All Black tickets!! 

Clearly the Cork lady had upset his weekend with her perceived non-cooperation and tight lipped response to his late night Montrose "charm". Despite tearing them up on screen Kenny revealed, as if to claim the moral high ground, that the tickets now would be raffled for charity (this was the winner's suggestion anyway). 
While we're on the subject it's important that the prize money of €10,000 is put into perspective. While in Kenny's mind, this woman should have stripped off and run around her street naked screaming "I love Pat" for the sum involved, the amount of money must be put in context. 
Remember that not so long ago Gerry Ryan claimed that he should be paid as much as Pat Kenny, who now earns a mind boggling €900,000 per year. So while this woman is berated for her apparent ingratitude, in the few days since the Late Late Show Pat Kenny has earned more than the prize he gave away - €17,000 to be precise. 
When was the last time you heard Pat Kenny and RTE's other enriched presenters sincerely thanking TV license fee payers for the enormous contribution to their vast wealth? The irony of their claims of public ungratefulness rings loud around the Peoples Republic. 
LINK: http://www.peoplesrepublicofcork.com/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=785


----------



## shootingstar

The_Banker said:


> The Peoples Republic of Cork have written a stout defence of the woman in question.
> The article was written tongue firmly in cheek but I think the defence is good.
> 
> *Late Late Show Slur on Cork Woman
> Danny Elbow*
> RTE presenter Pat Kenny has ...................
> ................................
> ..................................
> LINK: http://www.peoplesrepublicofcork.com/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=785




*claps*


----------



## rabbit

Yes, great post.   Well done to the Cork woman and the journalist in question.   I would not want tickets to be bored stiff by patronising Pat Kenny in his pullover either.   Reduce Pat Kennys pay by at least 750,000 and give it to charity or back to the licence payer.


----------



## purpeller

Although it is tongue in cheek, the article incorrectly states that he didn't name her.  Of course he checked her name!  Watch the clip!


----------



## Blinder

purpeller said:


> Although it is tongue in cheek, the article incorrectly states that he didn't name her.  Of course he checked her name!  Watch the clip!



I read it as he didn't name her before the phone was answered, therefore highlighting the fact that she could be in shock as the first she knows about winning is when she answered the phone.


----------



## Smashbox

Megan said:


> Somebody from Donegal paid €1,500.00 for them.


 
The lady shoulda took them and flogged them off : total €11,500!!


----------



## Ron Burgundy

Smashbox said:


> The lady shoulda took them and flogged them off : total €11,500!!



or gone and taken all the free stuff

Just a thought, the toy show should be on every week. If spent the last 2 hrs smiling watching it


----------



## juke

Ron Burgundy said:


> or gone and taken all the free stuff
> 
> Just a thought, the toy show should be on every week. If spent the last 2 hrs smiling watching it



Getting the "one for everyone in the audience" would probably have swayed me too!

I saw the last hour - I smiled a lot too (those twins!)

Ron - a friday night off?


----------



## Ron Burgundy

juke said:


> Getting the "one for everyone in the audience" would probably have swayed me too!
> 
> I saw the last hour - I smiled a lot too (those twins!)
> 
> Ron - a friday night off?



2. last week and this week. BUT working last night and tomorrow night so still busy


----------



## juke

ah, grand so - just was concerned the sky was falling down on top of us chicken-licken(?) style.

to keep positive .....we can't have bottom falling out of all professions


----------



## Ron Burgundy

juke said:


> ah, grand so - just was concerned the sky was falling down on top of us chicken-licken(?) style.
> 
> to keep positive .....we can't have bottom falling out of all professions



ah people will always celebrate big days in their lives, so always a job for the likes of me, well thats how i'm staying positive

But the 1st time i've seen it in 15 years ( on a Friday and not Sunday replay ) and really enjoyed it.


----------



## bskinti

I'd blame the show organizer, what should be said  " You have won tickets to the toy show where we will present you with your 10k shopping spree".
See would she come then.


----------



## rabbit

bskinti said:


> I'd blame the show organizer, what should be said " You have won tickets to the toy show where we will present you with your 10k shopping spree".
> See would she come then.


 

Obviously she had no interest in seeing Pat Kennys toy show, she offered them to be given or raffled to someone else in the audience.    Not everyone would like to do a ten hour round trip to endure Pat Kennys toy show for 2 hours.


----------



## shootingstar

Bring back Gaybo, all is forgiven


----------

